# Gateway Coasters Ride Saturday March 9 Chesterfield, Mo.



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2019)

Come out and join us for the Monarch Levee Ride! We’ll be meeting up at the Bike Stop Cafe at 11:00am and we’ll take off from there. After the ride, we’ll probably grab some lunch at the cafe or somewhere else. We could use a few beers! Air up those tires and lube your chains, hope to see you there!

Bike Stop Cafe
17057 N. Outer Forty Rd.
Chesterfield, Mo. 63005
11:00-1:00pm


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2019)

This ride has been pushed back one week
due to the stupid rainy weather. New date is Saturday March 16. See you there!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2019)

This Saturday...hopefully.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2019)

Great ride on the Monarch Levee today. Bright blue skies and light wind. Good turnout too. Ended the day with lunch at Rock and Brews, with a few Guinness of course!


----------

